# Fine, but not on gas.



## 107889 (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi All, 

I have fridge probs, sure you peeps can help.

Working great on 12v and 240v, on gas it lights, stays lit, but doesn't cool down at all. Have tried the turning it 360 degree's but still nothing, flame looks good, nice and blue, any idea's ??

Dom.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

have you had it serviced, apparently this is a common fault, easily rectified


stew


----------



## 107889 (Oct 25, 2007)

To come clean on this a little, i am actually a gas service engineer, but ain't worked on gas fridges for 30years, have serviced the gas burner side of things, fitted a new thermocouple, not needed but done whilst i had it out.
I recall the old days, working on gas ONLY fridges, when we had this problem flipping them 360 degrees used to sort it, but not this time, the fact it works on electric is the puzzler.  

Dom.


----------



## 107889 (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh! and it does have its baffle in place. 8O


----------



## 103618 (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi dom
We had this poblem on our Eura mobil and we discovered that if the winter cover was on it didn't work on gas , remove the cover and it was ok, Have not tried it with the cover on in low tempretures

Regards
Graham


----------



## 107889 (Oct 25, 2007)

No cover on.

Just to add to this, i have just bought the van, the previous owner had it for 7 years, never used the gas, always electric. :?


----------



## Velvettones (Jul 31, 2007)

now you know why :wink: 

flipping 360 degrees should still work, might be worth turning it upside down and giving it a good shake?


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

I had difficulties with my fridge recently, working intermitently or not at all. The problem for me was I has the van parked on a slope. Mine refused to work on 12 or 240V & then kicked in on gas then only to stop working again.

Just a thought 8) 

Dave.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

First only test it when parked on the level ...the older fridges were very sensitive to any slope.

If it works on 240v but not on gas then it must be that the gas flame is not generating enough heat to start or power the absorbtion system... I know you have said you have cleaned the burner and the flue but did you clean the orifice of the gas jet?. Also how tall is the burning flame... 30-35mm+ and blue in colour is about right if it is burning correctly ( that was a guess from memory). If it is a dirty jet do be careful cleaning it as you can easily enlarge if you poke at it :roll: ( sorry if you know all this... as you said you were a gas engineer :lol: ).

if it works correctly on 240v then other than that it is a mystery to me what could be wrong ..... 

Mike


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

As the previous post by Dave mentioned . . if its on a slope it can cause problems - also the flame may not be the 'correct' length cause it to not cool/freeze


----------



## 103345 (Mar 11, 2007)

Hubby had a dippy fit a few weeks ago when he thought our fridge wasn't working.....took a woman to tell him that it maybe was because it had been parked on a slope on the drive..... half an hour on the level and it worked perfectly again.
Hope you get it sorted.
Regards
Annie


----------



## 107889 (Oct 25, 2007)

Van is parked on a level surface, the fame is nice and blue, not 30/35mm, but around 15/20, which looks right for the burner size, have removed the injector and cleaned, flue way is clean with baffle fitted.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Hi Domino we had the same problem with ours here is a link to it http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-16345-.html
you will probably have done it all but just in case something simple has been missed, good luck

Anne


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Domino,

When my fridge stopped cooling on gas only: the eventual fix was to replace the jet. I too had a flame but insufficient cooling.

I had received advice about cleaning the jet by poking wire through it which had proved successful for some. ( Although 'professional' advice was 'never do that') Looking through the 'hole' in my jet it was not a clear hole but appeared to be a large number of very fine holes rather like a net. I was unable to poke anything through it, so bought a new one.

This also had the 'fine mesh' appearance but it fixed the problem. The jets vary in type according to the model of fridge.

The Dometic / Electrolux website will give you the names of parts suppliers ( assuming that your fridge is one of these ).

I had to try a few before I found someone who had one of the right type in stock. They were 'Autovan Services' at Canford Bottom in Dorset. I don't have a phone number but a 'google' should find them.

The total cost was about six pounds inc. postage...............go for it!

Harvey


----------



## 107889 (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks all, it would seem by all the responses that i can narrow it down to the injector or the pressure, will check that out today.


----------



## 107889 (Oct 25, 2007)

Ok people, job done! and all working great.

Took a few pics so those in the same trouble again can see what was done.

Disconnected gas, removed fringe from unit and spun around 90o to get access.

Picture is with burner cover removed.


----------



## 107889 (Oct 25, 2007)

Removed burner by unsrewing the single philips screw located under and to the right of the burner, disconnected the gas supply pipe.


----------



## 107889 (Oct 25, 2007)

Removed injector, located inside the joint of the gas supply pipe.


----------



## 107889 (Oct 25, 2007)

Those who said blocked injector, 10 out of ten. This injector is so fine that it was a very small particle of dust that had caused a restriction in the supply, i cleared it, re-assembled it all, tested, re-light the now 30/35mm high flame  and it works like a dream, left it running while i popped away, back 2 hours later, ice box was freezing.

Dom.

PS, Although it may look simple, i would always urge caution with gas, if in doubt, get a fitter out. 8)


----------



## Bella (May 14, 2005)

*Fridge and LeisureTech*

Hi having had probs with my fridge not cooling on gas despite ice box working and 3 trips to dealer "to repair" during past 12 months; I eventually got in touch with *Jeff at Leisure Tech, Clitheroe, Lancs. Tel: 01200442768*
Got fridge repaired properly, icebox now -20 oC, fridge +2oC on 1st setting; Very satisfied with friendly and competant staff; even *got MHF discount on price *which was cheaper than dealer's poor repairs.
Phone them for advice if like me you are not happy to tackle gas appliances.

Pam


----------

